# Has Anybody Ever . . .



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

Have you ever had the true *Poor Man Steak* ? Some say it's bologna but around these parts ( North Carolina ) it is none other than *Livermush* . Some call it Liver Puddin but we call it Livermush . I'm told there is something up north called Scrapple that is close but near as spicey as Livermush . The Livermush Egg and Cheese Sam-itch is as good as it gets . Here is a beautiful picture of fried Livermush . It must be crunchy .










It should also be washed down the Southern drink of choice .


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My poor mans steak is the "old fashioned cube steak" for a $1 a pound.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I've heard about the livermush festival over in NC. I can't say as I've had it, but sounds good! I still lke "liverloaf" sandwich meat. I grew up eating spam, potted meat, vienna sausage. I can't say that the vienna sausages appeal to me much anymore...

I like Sundrop, but was always a Cheerwine drinker...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tim, I love livermush whether it be fried or just sliced roight off the block. Livermush sandwiches with Dukes mayo is hard to beat.

Of course it must have the right amount of Sage and Red Pepper in it.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Here in the Mid Atlantic We have Scrapple which can be regular or Spicey. It seems pretty similar to Livermush. Scrapple is basically spiced pig parts (Snouts, hoofs, scraps etc) It's a delicious breakfast meat esp. Scrapple egg and cheese.

Never heard of the livermush up this way. I grew up in MD (and now live in PA), Scrapple is big know around here. My cuz in Memphis has never heard of it. It's interesting to note the similarities in local delicacies.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

It's all about the spam here in the islands.. Spam and eggs with hot rice, mmmm! I think spam is best when fried up crispy, too. I can eat it for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, all in the same day lol! Or in a sandwich with scrambled eggs, mayo and cheese... Ever since I was a kid, it's always been a favorite of mine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nismo#12 said:


> Here in the Mid Atlantic We have Scrapple which can be regular or Spicey. It seems pretty similar to Livermush. Scrapple is basically spiced pig parts (Snouts, hoofs, scraps etc) It's a delicious breakfast meat esp. Scrapple egg and cheese.
> 
> Never heard of the livermush up this way. I grew up in MD (and now live in PA), Scrapple is big know around here. My cuz in Memphis has never heard of it. It's interesting to note the similarities in local delicacies.


Scrapple and livermush are different but alike in many ways.


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Tim, I love livermush whether it be fried or just sliced roight off the block. Livermush sandwiches with Dukes mayo is hard to beat.
> 
> Of course it must have the right amount of Sage and Red Pepper in it.


You are correct sir ! Don't think I ever found it in any of the restaurants at Myrtle Beach . Do you smuggle it in ?

Here is the view from our favorite table at The Sea Captian's House, could you imagine having Livermush here every morning ?


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

I like liverwurst, but think I would have to pass on the gound up head parts in livermush.:nono:


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

suretolose said:


> I like liverwurst, but think I would have to pass on the gound up head parts in livermush.:nono:


Pretty much made of all of the left overs except the chittlins .


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Neighbor said:


> You are correct sir ! Don't think I ever found it in any of the restaurants at Myrtle Beach . Do you smuggle it in ?


There are a few restaurants here that serve it. :tu


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

madurolover said:


> There are a few restaurants here that serve it. :tu


You'll have to tell me their name for our next visit .


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

and i thought spam was the poor man steak.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn, I just finished eating a whole can of "Hickory" flavored spam.

Melted some Italian cheese on top and it's all gone!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Cigary said:


> My poor mans steak is the "old fashioned cube steak" for a $1 a pound.


I agree here with Gary, cube steak is great...if you can find the pork cube steak it is very tasty too!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

bimmian said:


> It's all about the spam here in the islands.. Spam and eggs with hot rice, mmmm! I think spam is best when fried up crispy, too. I can eat it for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, all in the same day lol! Or in a sandwich with scrambled eggs, mayo and cheese... Ever since I was a kid, it's always been a favorite of mine. :biggrin1:


We have a friend from the islands and she makes this really good sushi/Spam thing. Think of it as a Spam roll. Good stuff


----------

